# Verblassungs- Filzstift- Effekt in Illustrator für Logo



## leichtmetall21 (13. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich sitze gerade an einem Logo (illustrator), welches mehrere übereinandergelegte etwa 4 Punkt dicke Kreise beinhaltet. Dieses Kreise bzw. dessen Linien möchte ich gerne mit einem Verblassungs- bzw. Filzstifteffekt versehen. Im Link findet ihr einen Scan von einer "The Kooks"-CD mit einem Schriftzug der diesen Effekt, den ich erzielen möchte, ziemlich entspricht.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cgjy-2-jpg.html

Mit einem Verlaufseffekt ist es nicht getan - habe ich auch schon versucht. Sieht außerdem nicht wie bei der CD handgemacht aus, sondern computergerneriert.
Würde auch gerne versuchen den Wechsel zwischen Dunkel und Hellblauverlaufenen Stellen anzuwenden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man sowas erstellt, ohne Photoshop zur Hilfe zu nehme. Möchte das die Linien auf Vektorbasis bleiben. Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ink (13. September 2009)

Moin
Ich würd ne Textur drüber legen und die Transparenz einstellen.
Mit Livetrace liesse sich das auch ins Vektorformat übertragen und falls es Bedarf ne Schnittmaske anlegen.

mfg


----------



## leichtmetall21 (13. September 2009)

Auch hier nochmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

